# Chicago Gameday 35 is July 13th: SIGN UP TO PLAY



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

[size=+2][h1]Chicago Gameday 35 Sign-Up Thread[/h1][/size]

[size=+1]*Gameday 35 is July 13th.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 35 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 35. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
1. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *The Rustbelt*, Tim C Koppang
2. *All Flesh Must Be Eaten*, DnD_Dad
3. *Primitive*, Nev the Deranged
4. *Feng Shui*, Trevalon Moonleirion
5. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Shab Al-Hiri Roach / Misspent Youth*, WJMacGuffin
6. *Deniable Asset*, Vyvyan Basterd
7. *Savage Worlds*, Fairman Rogers
8. *AD&D 1e*, Isawa Hochiu​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
1. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Savage Worlds*, CoreyHaim8myDog
2. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Monster Of The Week*, Ninjacat
3. *AD&D 1e*, Mark CMG
4. *Our Last Best Hope*, paladinlee
5. *Marvel Heroic*, Vyvyan Basterd
6. *Exploding Kingdoms*, willowx
7. *Tenra Bansho Zero*, buzz
8. *InSpectres*, Genevieve80​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Laurie
3. Vyvyan Basterd
4. Genevieve80
5. Painfully
6. Tofu_Master
7. Nev the Deranged
8. PhilK
9. Trevalon Moonleirion
10. Pbartender
11. WJMacGuffin
12. gamingcaffeinator
13. paladinlee
14. Ninjacat
15. Widget
16. Alex Hakobian
17. Bug42
18. ...

[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 1: *The Rustbelt*[/size]
The Rustbelt, Tim C Koppang, Table A

Life here is nasty, brutish, and short. The Rust slowly eats everything away. It wears a man down. Corrodes him. Changes him. Makes him do things he wouldn’t think himself capable of. If you had to, wouldn’t you?

It’s a hard world, and you gotta pay for what you want. Sometimes the price is so hideous it makes you think twice, but it might be your only chance. The Rust whispers in your ear, “C’mon, do the math.”

So, how much are you willing to pay? What are you willing to do? What are you willing to become?

You gotta go a long way in the ‘Belt to find a good man.​1. buzz
2. willowx
3. willowx (Tim)
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 2: *Undeath in the Desert*[/size]
All Flesh Must Be Eaten, DnD_Dad, Table C (private room)
Adults Only

You and your friends planned a weekend getaway that goes horribly wrong. The Town of Alton, New Mexico is being plagued by mystery and the undead, and your group has to survive before it is too late.​1. Tofu_Master
2. Bug42
3. DnD_Dad's guest
4. DnD_Dad's guest
5. Widget
6. ...
7. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 3: *Primitive*[/size]
Primitive, Nev the Deranged, Table B


Can your tribe of protohumans survive in a prehistoric world where nearly everything considers you dinner? Only by working together, and by finding the balance between Civility and Savagery will you overcome the myriad dangers of aeons past. Sharpen your pointy rocks and your wits, and prepare to get Primitive!

Materials Provided
No Experience Necessary​1. Alex Hakobian

[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 4: *Seventh Inning Smackdown*[/size]
Feng Shui, Trevalon Moonleirion, Table F

Look out! Southpaw's got a flamethrower! It was supposed to be a relaxing day at the ballgame where the only explosions happened when someone hit a home run, but now countless lives are at stake and some very nasty things want to make sure that you're dead--or worse.

Come join a ridiculous cast of action movie archetypes as they battle to protect an ancient creature from the clutches of demons who would destroy it. Bring a quiver of one-liners, your best bad accents. ideas for gravity and death-defying stunts, and the improvisational chops to turn every object your character encounters into a deadly weapon.

Simple rules taught at the table. Bring two different colored d6's, and get ready for a wild ride through Chicago.​1. TracerBullet42
2. PantoneWizard
3. Painfully
4. Pbartender
5. gamingcaffeinator
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 5: *The Indie RPG Double-Play*[/size]
Shab Al-Hiri Roach / Misspent Youth, WJMacGuffin, Table E


Two games for the price of one! We will play two cool indie rpgs:

* *The Shab Al-Hiri Roach*: A dark comedy of manners, lampooning academia and asking players to answer a difficult question - are you willing to swallow a soul-eating telepathic insect bent on destroying human civilization? Even for tenure?

* *Misspent Youth*: Teenage rebellion in a ed-up future. It's a story-based game where you play young punks fighting the dystopian government of the future.

I'll be taking a few shortcuts to make sure we can fit both games into the time slot, such as creating characters beforehand, but we can do this! Grrrr!

Rated I for Immature. Featuring bad jokes, blue language, and whatever the opposite of innuendo is. Nuendo? Open talk of dirty stuff. ​1. PhilK
2. dc444
3. Sailorkitsune2004
4. paladinlee
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 6: *Hiding in the Mosque*[/size]
Deniable Asset, Vyvyan Basterd, Table D
Adults Only

You awake in a hotel room. The sounds from outside of a bustling city let you know you are somewhere in a civilized part of the world. Groggily you rise as if from too long a sleep. Aside from a set of clothes picked out for you there is nothing except a note on the desk. The desk light is on, reflecting brightly on the glossy paper.

_Dear Agent:

As an agent of the Bureau your job, your duty, is to carry out the missions assigned to you: period. You do not question. You do not second guess. You do not apply ethics or morals to your actions. There is a much larger picture here and there are men in charge of that larger picture. You are insulated from them. They are insulated from you. You know only what you need to know to carry out your responsibilities. This is necessary for the safety of the Bureau, its purpose and the future of global security.

Welcome to the Bureau.

Sincerely,

Your Section Chief.

cc.

Bureau Chief_​1. Laurie
2. Genevieve80
3. Ninjacat
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 7: *Steamscapes: Automatic Murder* and * Steamscapes: Rivalry*[/size]
Savage Worlds, Fairman Rogers, Table G

First... An inventor's exhibition of a new automaton becomes the scene of a foul and mysterious crime! A steampunk murder mystery in the world of Steamscapes:North America.

Then... A Wells Fargo stagecoach has been robbed of its very sensitive cargo, and it’s up to you to get it back! A steampunk adventure in the world of Steamscapes:North America.​1. chitownroy
2. chitownroy (Codey)
3. chitownroy (Gillian)
4. chitownroy (Brad)
5. Alex Hakobian
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 8: *The Ruins of the Moathouse*[/size]
AD&D 1e, Isawa Hochiu, Table H

The villagers whispered stories of a horrible lord who ruled from the keep a generation ago. What remains appears unable to support a base of terror though. Has the marshland cleansed the land of any residual evil? Or does a vile darkness regenerate in this forgotten outpost?

An AD&D 1E adventure for character levels 1-3. Pregenerated characters or pre-approved PC's are allowed. No game experience required, teens and older please.​1. Scottenkainen
2. Scottenkainen (Megan Griffin)
[/section]



[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 1: *The Day After Ragnarok*[/size]
Savage Worlds, CoreyHaim8myDog, Table C (private room)

At the end of World war Two, the atomic bomb killed the World-Serpent. You live in the aftermath. On a mysterious island in the Pacific, secret experiments left over from the war still brew, while beasts not seen on Earth for millions of years stalk the thick jungles. Can you get away? Can you unlock mysteries sealed since the dawn of history? Will you get the shots you need for the big Hollywood movie?

Daring adventures and thrilling tales in the world after the end of the world!​1. chitownroy
2. chitownroy (Codey)
3. chitownroy (Gillian)
4. chitownroy (Brad)
5. CoreyHaim8myDog's guest
6. CoreyHaim8myDog's guest
7. CoreyHaim8myDog's guest
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 2: *Eye of the Ankh*[/size]
Monster Of The Week, Ninjacat, Table D

*There are monsters out there.*

Most people don't believe in them, but they're real. Mostly, when someone finds out that monsters are real, that's just before they die. But some people are mean enough, smart enough, crazy enough, or hurt enough, that they live. And some of those people go and hunt down more. That's who you are – someone who decided to go on a crusade against the evil critters that are scurrying around out there. The one sure thing is you aren't gonna go back to your old, safe life.

When you and your monster-hunting friends hear about some bizarre bodies turning up in a mid-sized town, you of course go to investigate. The bizarre part is, the bodies are in different conditions- -one was practically shredded, another desiccated, another seems to have been the victim of a wild animal attack...could there be multiple monsters?

*Monster of the Week* is a modern action-horror game built on the Apocalypse World engine. It's an improvisational narrative-driven game, meaning the characters and group story drive the mechanics, not the other way around. Just bring a pencil and maybe 2d6, rules will be taught at the table. The first hour of the game will be character creation, which is designed to give the characters a shared history and connections with one another.​1. Laurie
2. dc444
3. Widget
4. Mark M.
5. Sarah R.
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 3: *Fighting Fire*[/size]
AD&D 1e, Mark CMG

A band of adventurers gather to avenge a ruthless assault on an old companion
A System-Neutral Fantasy RPG Adventure​1. Isawa Hochiu
2. Scottenkainen
3. Scottenkainen (Megan Griffin)
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 4: *Sancutary*[/size]
Our Last Best Hope, paladinlee, Table B
Adults Only

Near the starship "Sanctuary", a crisis threatens the entire human race. Because of proximity or skill, you are part of the final resistance team. You are our last best hope! Join us as we weave a character-driven tale of heroism, self-sacrifice, and desperation!​1. Tim
2. Tim C Koppang
3. Sailorkitsune2004
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 5: *Mutants of the Civil War: Hostile Takeover*[/size]
Marvel Heroic, Vyvyan Basterd, Table A
Adults Only

Armed with evidence about Damage Control's involvement in Stamford, use of Mutant Growth Hormone, and its interest in promoting the Civil War, the heroes take the battle right to the boardroom of Damage Control, Inc.​1. waterdhavian
2. jekessler
3. enigma1122
4. Lord_ruben
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 6: *Exploding Kingdoms: Mana Crisis*[/size]
Exploding Kingdoms, willowx, Table F
Adults Only

The ancient Manatorium is leaking raw mana! Strange mutated creatures of pure elemental energy are escaping. Do you have what it takes to venture inside and repair the leaking Mana Batteries?

Exploding Kingdoms is a game in development by yours truly. It was playtested at Forge Midwest under the working title of 4thbreaker. It takes tactical combat, interesting powers, gonzo character creation options, turns it up to 11, and takes out everything that slows down the game. This is a playtest.

Experience with tactical games like D&D 4th edition or Descent are a plus.​1. Nev the Deranged
2. PhilK
3. DainXB
4. gamingcaffeinator
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 7: *Lotus Blossom's Bridal Path*[/size]
Tenra Bansho Zero, buzz, Table G

The war between the Ayanokoji and Takatsukasa clans has cost the lives of many men, destroyed many rice fields, caused much pain and suffering; it even cost Lord Ayanokoji the life of his son. It must end.

Lord Ayanokoji has made a decision to sacrifice one of his most precious treasures—the kugutsu named Lotus Blossom—to his long-time enemy to marry the young lord of the Takatsukasa, the dashing Lord Shinji. It is the hoped this gift will serve as such a gesture of goodwill that this bloody war may be brought to a final conclusion.

But there are those who wish to see the war continue. Bandits. Neighboring kingdoms that rightfully fear a possible alliance between these two powerful nations. Samurai and warriors who have given themselves to hate and cannot let go of their swords. Even the inscrutable Shinto Priesthood have their own reasons to oppose the coming peace.

Lotus Blossom’s bridal path will be paved in blood.

*Tenra Bansho Zero* is a "hyper-Asian" fantasy RPG set in a world of Japanese myth and Anime-style technology. It combines elements of traditional RPGs with aspects of Kabuki theater to create a game of intense drama.

Bring lots of d6's and your best acting chops.​1. Painfully
2. Tofu_Master
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. Pbartender
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 8: *We Do the Weird Stuff*[/size]
InSpectres, Genevieve80, Table E

Your new ghost-busting franchise has it's first client! Will you find the spook responsible? Do you even know what that new equipment does? And who's driving the van?

No experience/materials required.​1. TracerBullet42
2. PantoneWizard
3. WJMacGuffin
4. Gozerean
5. ...
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 2, 2013)

Please sign Laurie up for Deniable Asset in the morning and Monster of the Week in the afternoon please. And go ahead and add both of us to breakfast.


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sign me up for breakfast and Deniable Asset in the morning spot, please!


----------



## chitownroy (Jul 2, 2013)

My group which includes myself, my two kids and my friend Brad would like to reserve spots in Steamscapes and Ragnarok.

Forgot to add my kids names are Codey and Gillian. We are all experienced with Savage Worlds.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Jul 2, 2013)

Please sign me up for afternoon AD&D 1E with MArk CMG. Thanks!


----------



## willowx (Jul 2, 2013)

Tim and I will take the spots in Rust Belt.

Tim would like to play in Last Best Hope in the evening.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jul 2, 2013)

Buzz please sign me up for Afternoon Game 5: Mutants of the Civil War: Hostile Takeover. Thanks.


----------



## Painfully (Jul 2, 2013)

Slot 1, Game 4

and

Slot 2, Game 7

Thanks!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 2, 2013)

Buzz, please sign me up for:

Breakfast
Morning slot - All Flesh Must Be Eaten
Afternoon salt -  Tenra Bansho Zero


Thanks!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Buzz,
Would you, please, sign me up for Morning Game 2: Undeath in the Desert (All Flesh Must Be Eaten), as well, as your game Afternoon Game 7: Lotus Blossom's Bridal Path (Tenra Bansho Zero).   We shall do our best to roll outta bed early enough to make breakfast.     Looking forward to seeing everyone at GameDay!!!   
~ Nat


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 2, 2013)

Hm... tough decision... 

Breakfast, aaaaaand..... Exploding Kingdoms?   Or maybe Tenra.... grrrr, I hate making decisions. XK for now, I might change my mind.

Also perhaps I should add more to my game desc to make it more appealing, eh?

"Can your tribe of protohumans survive in a prehistoric world where nearly everything considers you dinner? Only by working together, and by finding the balance between Civility and Savagery will you overcome the myriad dangers of aeons past. Sharpen your pointy rocks and your wits, and prepare to get Primitive!"


----------



## PhilK (Jul 2, 2013)

Breakfast 
Morning: Indie double. 
Afternoon: Willow's thing (sorry, on my phone and scrolling is a bitch)


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Please sign Laurie up for Deniable Asset in the morning and Monster of the Week in the afternoon please. And go ahead and add both of us to breakfast.



Added!



Genevieve80 said:


> Sign me up for breakfast and Deniable Asset in the morning spot, please!



Added!



chitownroy said:


> My group which includes myself, my two kids and my friend Brad would like to reserve spots in Steamscapes and Ragnarok.
> 
> Forgot to add my kids names are Codey and Gillian. We are all experienced with Savage Worlds.



Added!



Isawa Hochiu said:


> Please sign me up for afternoon AD&D 1E with MArk CMG. Thanks!



Added!



willowx said:


> Tim and I will take the spots in Rust Belt.
> 
> Tim would like to play in Last Best Hope in the evening.



Added!



waterdhavian said:


> Buzz please sign me up for Afternoon Game 5: Mutants of the Civil War: Hostile Takeover. Thanks.



Added!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 2, 2013)

Sign me up for breakfast and your afternoon game, buzz.

If your game filled up, then my alternate is the afternoon savage worlds.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Painfully said:


> Slot 1, Game 4
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Added!



Barendd Nobeard said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for:
> 
> Breakfast
> Morning slot - All Flesh Must Be Eaten
> ...



Added!



Tofu_Master said:


> Hi Buzz,
> Would you, please, sign me up for Morning Game 2: Undeath in the Desert (All Flesh Must Be Eaten), as well, as your game Afternoon Game 7: Lotus Blossom's Bridal Path (Tenra Bansho Zero).   We shall do our best to roll outta bed early enough to make breakfast.     Looking forward to seeing everyone at GameDay!!!
> ~ Nat



Added!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Hm... tough decision...
> 
> Breakfast, aaaaaand..... Exploding Kingdoms?   Or maybe Tenra.... grrrr, I hate making decisions. XK for now, I might change my mind.



Added!



PhilK said:


> Breakfast
> Morning: Indie double.
> Afternoon: Willow's thing (sorry, on my phone and scrolling is a bitch)



Phil, both of those games are afternoon games. I've put you down for OLBH for now.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Sign me up for breakfast and your afternoon game, buzz.



Added!


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 2, 2013)

Breakfast

and

4. Feng Shui, Trevalon Moonleirion

and 

7. Tenra Bansho Zero, buzz

Please.


----------



## willowx (Jul 2, 2013)

buzz said:


> Phil, both of those games are afternoon games. I've put you down for OLBH for now.




I think he's referring to Mispent Youth/Shab al-Hiri Roach in the morning.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Breakfast
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Added!


----------



## dc444 (Jul 2, 2013)

Please sign me, Dylan Clayton, up for -

Morning: 5. *Shab Al-Hiri Roach / Misspent Youth*, WJMacGuffin

Afternoon: 2. *Monster Of The Week*, Ninjacat


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Jul 2, 2013)

I just read a review of Rustbelt that panned it so bad that I must play it. it sounds like the reviewer didn't understand the game at all. Or melancholy. Or existentialism.


----------



## Bug42 (Jul 2, 2013)

Please sign me up for All Flesh Must Be Eaten, and InSpectres (A.k.a Ghostfacers)

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

willowx said:


> I think he's referring to Mispent Youth/Shab al-Hiri Roach in the morning.




Fixed. You're good, Phil!


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

dc444 said:


> Please sign me, Dylan Clayton, up for -
> 
> Morning: 5. *Shab Al-Hiri Roach / Misspent Youth*, WJMacGuffin
> 
> Afternoon: 2. *Monster Of The Week*, Ninjacat



Added!



CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> I just read a review of Rustbelt that panned it so bad that I must play it. it sounds like the reviewer didn't understand the game at all. Or melancholy. Or existentialism.



Already full! Sorry, CH8MD.

(People still read the Pundit's reviews? Interesting.)



Bug42 said:


> Please sign me up for All Flesh Must Be Eaten, and InSpectres (A.k.a Ghostfacers)
> 
> Thanks



Added!


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Jul 2, 2013)

Please sign me up for Our Last Best Hope in the afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Jul 2, 2013)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> I just read a review of Rustbelt that panned it so bad that I must play it. it sounds like the reviewer didn't understand the game at all. Or melancholy. Or existentialism.




Best reason for signing up ever! I will try not to disappoint.


----------



## jekessler (Jul 2, 2013)

Please add me for Marvel Heroic in the afternoon.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Tim C Koppang said:


> Please sign me up for Our Last Best Hope in the afternoon. Thanks!




Added!


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

jekessler said:


> Please add me for Marvel Heroic in the afternoon.




Added!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Buzz,

Yeah, I edited my message once I saw that OLBH and Exploding Kingdoms were both in the afternoon. I could have sworn when looking at everything last night that OLBH was in the morning. Anyway... Indie Double in the morning and Exploding Kingdoms in the afternoon, please.

And I should have said, "I'm walking through a bad couple of blocks, listening to Swedish swing metal, while trying to reply to a forum through my phone's browser, scrolling is a bitch" but that was a bit more typing than I had the capacity to exact at the time.


----------



## Sailorkitsune2004 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sign me up for Last best hope in the afternoon and The Indie double play in the morning, thanks!

Shari  (sailorkitsune)


----------



## DainXB (Jul 2, 2013)

Please sign me up for breakfast, for the *Indie Double-Play* in the morning session, and for *Exploding Kingdoms* in the afternoon session.

Thanks, 

Dain


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

PhilK said:


> And I should have said, "I'm walking through a bad couple of blocks, listening to Swedish swing metal, while trying to reply to a forum through my phone's browser, scrolling is a bitch" but that was a bit more typing than I had the capacity to exact at the time.




Swedish swing metal will do that to ya. You're all good!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 2, 2013)

DainXB said:


> Please sign me up for breakfast, for the *Indie Double-Play* in the morning session, and for *Exploding Kingdoms* in the afternoon session.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dain




Nice bandwagon you've got there, Dain! It'll be fun playing three games in a day together.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Sailorkitsune2004 said:


> Sign me up for Last best hope in the afternoon and The Indie double play in the morning, thanks!
> 
> Shari  (sailorkitsune)



Added!



DainXB said:


> Please sign me up for breakfast, for the *Indie Double-Play* in the morning session, and for *Exploding Kingdoms* in the afternoon session.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dain




Added!


----------



## DainXB (Jul 2, 2013)

Would've only been two, but Buzz's *Tenra *game was _already full when I got here_. Slots for this stuff go fast!


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Also, please be aware that the following events are FULL:

M1: The Rustbelt
M5: Shab Al-Hiri Roach / Misspent Youth
A4: Our Last Best Hope
A7: Tenra Bansho Zero


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Buzz,

Please sign me up for Breakfast, PM game InSpectres, and the Unofficial Sex & Drug Fueled Afterparty. (But I'm not bringing heroin this year. That  is crazy.)


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Jul 2, 2013)

Add three people to my game, Buzz. I'll make room if necessary.


----------



## paladinlee (Jul 2, 2013)

Deniable Asset in the AM, please.  Thanks!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Jul 2, 2013)

And sign me up for All Flesh Must be Eaten if still open.


----------



## Gozerean (Jul 2, 2013)

please sign me up for InSpectres if there is still a slot when you get to this post.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Hi Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for Breakfast, PM game InSpectres, and the Unofficial Sex & Drug Fueled Afterparty. (But I'm not bringing heroin this year. That  is crazy.)



Added!
(Ix-nay on the arty-pay...)



CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Add three people to my game, Buzz. I'll make room if necessary.



Done! You're at seven total now. Should I mark it as full?



paladinlee said:


> Deniable Asset in the AM, please.  Thanks!



Added!



CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> And sign me up for All Flesh Must be Eaten if still open.



Added!



Gozerean said:


> please sign me up for InSpectres if there is still a slot when you get to this post.



Added!

InSpectres is now full! I also just realized that the event title is a Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog reference! BONUS POINTS FOR GENEVIEVE80!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jul 2, 2013)

buzz said:


> I also just realized that the event title is a Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog reference! BONUS POINTS FOR GENEVIEVE80!




I was wondering if anybody would notice that...


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 2, 2013)

Genevieve80 said:


> I was wondering if anybody would notice that...



But this is my first time playing InSpectres.


----------



## gamingcaffeinator (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey there  please sign me up for Morning Game 4: Seventh Inning Smackdown, Afternoon Game 6: Exploding Kingdoms... and heck, sign me up for breakfast too. This should be fun!


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Buzz a buddy of mine is going to be playing my AFMBE game.  Fill a slot for my guest.  Thank you!


----------



## paladinlee (Jul 2, 2013)

...and breakfast, please. Thanks!  Pancakes+coffee=happy gamer who will roll critical successes all morning long!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 2, 2013)

Buzz, please sign me up for the last seat in _Deniable Asset_ in the morning, as well as breakfast. I may have to cancel breakfast depending on Der Spot's schedule/attendance, but I'm going to make it if I can.

-Thanks!


----------



## enigma1122 (Jul 2, 2013)

Marvel Heroic in the afternoon please BUZZ.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

gamingcaffeinator said:


> Hey there  please sign me up for Morning Game 4: Seventh Inning Smackdown, Afternoon Game 6: Exploding Kingdoms... and heck, sign me up for breakfast too. This should be fun!



Added!



DnD_Dad said:


> Hey Buzz a buddy of mine is going to be playing my AFMBE game.  Fill a slot for my guest.  Thank you!



Added!



paladinlee said:


> ...and breakfast, please. Thanks!  Pancakes+coffee=happy gamer who will roll critical successes all morning long!



Added!



Ninjacat said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for the last seat in _Deniable Asset_ in the morning, as well as breakfast. I may have to cancel breakfast depending on Der Spot's schedule/attendance, but I'm going to make it if I can.
> 
> -Thanks!



Gah! Sorry, N-cat, but the event filled up just before you posted (I received a sign-up from someone having technical difficulties with the forum).



enigma1122 said:


> Marvel Heroic in the afternoon please BUZZ.



Added!

*Deniable Asset* and *AFMBE* are now FULL.


----------



## Scottenkainen (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright, I bit the bullet and signed up for ENWorld.  Please sign me and Megan Griffin up for AD&D, both morning and afternoon sessions.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey buzz if anyone else wants to play AFMBE add another spot.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Scottenkainen said:


> Alright, I bit the bullet and signed up for ENWorld.  Please sign me and Megan Griffin up for AD&D, both morning and afternoon sessions.



Added!

Welcome to ENWorld, Scottenkainen, and welcome to Gameday!


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

DnD_Dad said:


> Hey buzz if anyone else wants to play AFMBE add another spot.




Slot added! There's now a seat available for AFMBE.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 2, 2013)

buzz said:


> Gah! Sorry, N-cat, but the event filled up just before you posted (I received a sign-up from someone having technical difficulties with the forum).
> 
> *Deniable Asset* and *AFMBE* are now FULL.




Well, *boop*. </Erfworld>

Okay, toss me into Feng Shui then, please. I'll be there for the kung fu, not the baseball, but it'll all work out, heh.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2013)

Ninjacat said:


> Well, *boop*. </Erfworld>
> 
> Okay, toss me into Feng Shui then, please. I'll be there for the kung fu, not the baseball, but it'll all work out, heh.



Added!

Feng Shui is now FULL.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jul 2, 2013)

Buzz please fill that spot with guest.  We're full!


----------



## buzz (Jul 3, 2013)

DnD_Dad said:


> Buzz please fill that spot with guest.  We're full!



Added!

AFMBE is now FULL!


----------



## Delwugor (Jul 4, 2013)

Per my gaming "luck" this year I won't be able to make it once again. More college stuff with Nic and his roommate (another soccer player), don't even ask what happens when the college soccer season actually starts ... ha

I hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## Lord_ruben (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Buzz,

Please put me down for Marvel Heroic in the afternoon.


----------



## Steamboat (Jul 4, 2013)

Please sign me up for Steamscapes (Savage World) in the morning, and Eye of the Ankh (Monster of the Week) in the afternoon.
Thanks!
--Brian


----------



## buzz (Jul 4, 2013)

Lord_ruben said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Please put me down for Marvel Heroic in the afternoon.



Added!



Steamboat said:


> Please sign me up for Steamscapes (Savage World) in the morning, and Eye of the Ankh (Monster of the Week) in the afternoon.
> Thanks!
> --Brian



Added!

Welcome to Gameday and welcome to ENWorld, Brian!


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2013)

I hope everyone had a great 4th of July!

We filed up a lot of events pretty quickly, but there's still plenty of room in some of the events. If you know people who'd be interested in playing some of these games, tell them to jump in the thread and grab a seat. Spread the word!


----------



## DainXB (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Buzz;

My schedule at work changed, unfortunately. I now must skip breakfast and the morning session.  

So you have an open slot in the AM Indie Double Feature. I'm sure it will fill as quickly as it did the first time.

See you that afternoon!

-Dain


----------



## buzz (Jul 6, 2013)

DainXB said:


> Hey Buzz;
> 
> My schedule at work changed, unfortunately. I now must skip breakfast and the morning session.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear it, Dain. I've noted the open spot on the first post. Some Gameday is better than none, at least!

There's now an open spot in the Indie double-play!


----------



## Hishen (Jul 7, 2013)

i wish i am in chicago then i will definetly participate..but last year we moved from there


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 7, 2013)

I am going to pull my game while there is still a week for players to re-locate into other games or adjust as needed.  The logistics of bringing this game down to GP and filling the seats this time seems to be too difficult.  I've contacted Isawa to discuss this prior to making the decision and Scott, who I know has some alternate plans, so cancelling the game shouldn't present a problem.  Have fun, everyone, and catch you at a future game!


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2013)

Mark CMG said:


> I am going to pull my game while there is still a week for players to re-locate into other games or adjust as needed.  The logistics of bringing this game down to GP and filling the seats this time seems to be too difficult.  I've contacted Isawa to discuss this prior to making the decision and Scott, who I know has some alternate plans, so cancelling the game shouldn't present a problem.  Have fun, everyone, and catch you at a future game!



Sorry to hear it, Mark, but no problem.

Noted in the schedule.


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2013)

Hishen said:


> i wish i am in chicago then i will definetly participate..but last year we moved from there




If you're ever in town again, be sure to look us up. You can follow our Facebook page if you want notifications of future Gameday dates.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Jul 7, 2013)

I will *prepare* to cancel my event as well, pending final confirmation from Scottenkainen on his change of plans which I was also aware of. Lets leave the slot there just in case there are some last minute procrastinator/registrant multi-classed characters out there. Heh

Dragonslaying appears to be a task best suited to cooler temperatures, yes?


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> I will *prepare* to cancel my event as well, pending final confirmation from Scottenkainen on his change of plans which I was also aware of. Lets leave the slot there just in case there are some last minute procrastinator/registrant multi-classed characters out there. Heh
> 
> Dragonslaying appears to be a task best suited to cooler temperatures, yes?




Feel free to pimp your event in suitable communities, too. I'll see what I can do as well.


----------



## paladinlee (Jul 8, 2013)

buzz, 

May I slip from *Deniable Asset* and move into *Indie Double-feature?*


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 8, 2013)

paladinlee said:


> buzz,
> 
> May I slip from *Deniable Asset* and move into *Indie Double-feature?*




Given that I was trying for _Deniable Asset_ in the first place, I'd like to switch to that from _Feng Shui_ (Sorry, Jason!) if paladinlee switches to the indie double feature.

Thanks, Buzz!


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2013)

paladinlee said:


> buzz,
> 
> May I slip from *Deniable Asset* and move into *Indie Double-feature?*






Ninjacat said:


> Given that I was trying for _Deniable Asset_ in the first place, I'd like to switch to that from _Feng Shui_ (Sorry, Jason!) if paladinlee switches to the indie double feature.
> 
> Thanks, Buzz!



You both have been officially switched! Both of those events are now full, and *Feng Shui* has a seat open.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 8, 2013)

Ninjacat said:


> Given that I was trying for _Deniable Asset_ in the first place, I'd like to switch to that from _Feng Shui_ (Sorry, Jason!) if paladinlee switches to the indie double feature.
> 
> Thanks, Buzz!




Well fine. One of the mooks or an innocent bystander that gets eaten by Southpaw is going to look like *you* now.  I hope you're happy


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 8, 2013)

*blinks*

Well, obviously it was an evil imposter...what on Earth would *I* be doing at a baseball game?! 


And thanks for the swap, Buzz!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 9, 2013)

Man, I must have wrecked my GMing cred at some point, my games used to fill up. I mean, I know there were a few dubious experiments in there, but last couple Gamedays I can't even get half a roster? =\ What did I do wrong?


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Man, I must have wrecked my GMing cred at some point, my games used to fill up. I mean, I know there were a few dubious experiments in there, but last couple Gamedays I can't even get half a roster? =\ What did I do wrong?



Have you been telling everyone you know about your event and that they should come play it?


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 9, 2013)

Not any more than usual. I mean, if people aren't interested, I ain't gonna force it.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Jul 9, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Not any more than usual. I mean, if people aren't interested, I ain't gonna force it.




I like your games, but I wanted to try Zombies for once. I almost went with yours instead, but people like the zombies so much I thought I should try the zombies. Also, I'm playing the Last of Us. You dont have no caveman game to help you get spillover.


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Not any more than usual. I mean, if people aren't interested, I ain't gonna force it.




Getting the word out is good to do, though.

It could be that the game is just too esoteric, but honestly I've seen this this work both for and against events in the past.

EDIT: The implication of the final sentence is NOT, "...and so it must be you that's turning people off." That's bad wording on my part. It could be the game's premise is working against you, or that the regulars who'd want to play it are either running games in that slot or not attending this Gameday.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 9, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Man, I must have wrecked my GMing cred at some point, my games used to fill up. I mean, I know there were a few dubious experiments in there, but last couple Gamedays I can't even get half a roster? =\ What did I do wrong?




Nah, don't beat yourself up. You'd probably be my choice morning event if we weren't running in the same slot.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 10, 2013)

No worries, I'm not hurt, just disappointed. The last time I ran this game, I got a full house, so it's not the game. There is the point that everyone I know is either running something or had a jones to play Game X. *shrug* Them's the breaks. Or brakes. I'm not sure which.

Guess I better see if there's something I want to play in the AM...... hm. Not really. =\


----------



## Widget (Jul 10, 2013)

is this thing on? Sweet! I'm glad it finally works, or my Gremlins stopped messing up the computer widgety things. Always swonderfully-happy to play. Everything always seems to work out for me right after slot 0's java juice.


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Guess I better see if there's something I want to play in the AM...... hm. Not really. =\



No wonder people don't want to game with you!


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2013)

You have a new sign-up for Primitive, Nev! Alex H. contacted me and is eager to play in your event.


----------



## willowx (Jul 10, 2013)

Primitive was choice number 2 for both Tim and myself.


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2013)

FYI, tables have been assigned. Keep in mind that they may still change depending on signups ro cancellations over the next few days.

If anyone spots errors or has an issue with the table assignments, please let me know.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 10, 2013)

buzz said:


> FYI, tables have been assigned. Keep in mind that they may still change depending on signups ro cancellations over the next few days.
> 
> If anyone spots errors or has an issue with the table assignments, please let me know.




Woo hoo!  Table E all day long!

(I've had a lot of coffee this morning.)


----------



## Widget (Jul 10, 2013)

Buzz, in my overly-java juiced excitement, I accidentally signed up for two morning games. Would you please keep me in Morning Game 2 (All Flesh Must Be Eaten), remove me from Morning Game 6 (Deniable Asset), and surprise the others in Afternoon Game 2 (Monster of the Week) by slipping me in there? If you can, that'd be totally awesome.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 10, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> No worries, I'm not hurt, just disappointed. The last time I ran this game, I got a full house, so it's not the game. There is the point that everyone I know is either running something or had a jones to play Game X. *shrug* Them's the breaks. Or brakes. I'm not sure which.
> 
> Guess I better see if there's something I want to play in the AM...... hm. Not really. =\



I've found Gameday to be a fickle beast. Sometimes, it only wants D&D/Pathfinder stuff. Other times, it's indie-rpg friendly. I've run playtests of my games and had to expand the number of players due to high interest, and I've also had to cancel playtests because not one gamer signed up. 

Then there's the divide between signing up and showing up. Sometimes there's none and sometimes it's huge. 

Just saying I share your disappointment and have been there in the past.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 10, 2013)

buzz said:


> No wonder people don't want to game with you!




Why? Because I have definite ideas about what games and situations appeal to me? *shrug*

Thanks, WJ. I didn't mean to come of as whiny. It just is what it is.


----------



## buzz (Jul 11, 2013)

Widget said:


> Buzz, in my overly-java juiced excitement, I accidentally signed up for two morning games. Would you please keep me in Morning Game 2 (All Flesh Must Be Eaten), remove me from Morning Game 6 (Deniable Asset), and surprise the others in Afternoon Game 2 (Monster of the Week) by slipping me in there? If you can, that'd be totally awesome.




Done! Thanks for catching that, sir. I'm sorry I didn't notice it sooner.

Looks like there is now an open seat in *Deniable Asset*!


----------



## buzz (Jul 11, 2013)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Just saying I share your disappointment and have been there in the past.






Nev the Deranged said:


> Thanks, WJ. I didn't mean to come of as whiny. It just is what it is.




Believe me when I say that I spend a lot of time thinking about what makes Gameday tick. I've seen the event evolve from its roots in the d20 boom to the trad-and-indie-infused gallimaufry that it is now. I have come to terms with the fact that each Gameday is unique. I think our "fan base" is diverse enough that, depending on which subset of people can attend a given Gameday, you'll see interest in certain RPGs vary from one Gameday to the next. I mean, you'd think running Pathfinder would guarantee you a full table, but I've seen Gamedays where we struggled to fill PF games.

The flip side is that this means no one kind of gaming dominates Gameday every time. E.g., the roster this time around is all over the map. Personally, this is one of the things I love about Gameday.

I think maybe I'll do another uber-survey after this Gameday.

Okay, back to signups!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 11, 2013)

It is interesting that the more of my monkeysphere has gotten dragged into the Game Day orbit, the counterintuitively less signups I get- where before I was one of maybe two people running offbeat indie stuff, now it's usually a fairly even split. There's more audience, but also more supply. Also they are all way better at it than I am. And because I have the unfortunate quality of only liking things that are either ahead of or behind the curve (a lifelong curse, and not just with gaming), well, there ya go. 

But enough about me! 

No, srsly, enough about me.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

Good point about the supply/demand curve. I've been running much more indie stuff the past five years or so. In other words, I blame Rob/TracerBullet42 for everything, including sunspots.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 11, 2013)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Good point about the supply/demand curve. I've been running much more indie stuff the past five years or so. In other words, I blame Rob/TracerBullet42 for everything, including sunspots.




My name is Rob/TracerBullet42, and I approve this message.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 12, 2013)

TracerBullet42, you need to change your .sig file since your last blog post was n 2008.

And Buzz, I need to bow out of this Gameday.  Please remove me from my games, have a Bloody Mary at breakfast in my honor, and mock me for not attending.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Jul 12, 2013)

OK Buzz, we can pull the Ruins of the Moathouse event now. I talked with Scottenkainen and he is aware of the situation. Sad times for Table H.

Hope to see you at the next Gameday, and have a great time all!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 12, 2013)

buzz said:


> Done! Thanks for catching that, sir. I'm sorry I didn't notice it sooner.
> 
> Looks like there is now an open seat in *Deniable Asset*!




The front page still shows Widget in Deniable Asset and that the game is full.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 12, 2013)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> TracerBullet42, you need to change your .sig file since your last blog post was n 2008.
> 
> And Buzz, I need to bow out of this Gameday.  Please remove me from my games, have a Bloody Mary at breakfast in my honor, and mock me for not attending.




Boo, Kent, boo!  You will be missed.

And I'll change my sig.


----------



## scorcha (Jul 12, 2013)

If there are two spots open for Monster of the Week, could you sign up Mark M & Sarah R?


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> The front page still shows Widget in Deniable Asset and that the game is full.



Thanks for the catch, Vyv. I could have sword I updated the post.


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

scorcha said:


> If there are two spots open for Monster of the Week, could you sign up Mark M & Sarah R?




Alas, there is only one seat available, scorcha. Plenty of room in other events, though, if you guys want to split up.


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> TracerBullet42, you need to change your .sig file since your last blog post was n 2008.
> 
> And Buzz, I need to bow out of this Gameday.  Please remove me from my games, have a Bloody Mary at breakfast in my honor, and mock me for not attending.




Aww, that sucks, dude. I'll spill some coffee in your honor!

There's now an open seat in *Tenra Bansho Zero*.


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> OK Buzz, we can pull the Ruins of the Moathouse event now. I talked with Scottenkainen and he is aware of the situation. Sad times for Table H.
> 
> Hope to see you at the next Gameday, and have a great time all!




Noted. Sorry we couldn't get you more signups, IH.


----------



## Steamboat (Jul 12, 2013)

Buzz I have to pull out of both my sessions, but this opens up a seat in afternoon Monster of the Week, for both Sarah and Mark R. to get in. And as a bonus, they'll know what they're doing


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

scorcha said:


> If there are two spots open for Monster of the Week, could you sign up Mark M & Sarah R?



Seats have openend up, so you guys are now in *Monster of the Week*!


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

Steamboat said:


> Buzz I have to pull out of both my sessions, but this opens up a seat in afternoon Monster of the Week, for both Sarah and Mark R. to get in. And as a bonus, they'll know what they're doing



Sorry to hear it, Steamboat. Hopefully we'll see you next time!


----------



## scorcha (Jul 12, 2013)

Great! Sorry to hear we won't be playing with Steamboat this time.


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay, the reservation at LePeep has been made! Ask for me (Mark Delsing) or Games Plus.

Also, some tables have been re-assigned; please be aware that your event may have moved.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 12, 2013)

buzz said:


> Aww, that sucks, dude. I'll spill some coffee in your honor!




Excellent!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 12, 2013)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Boo, Kent, boo!  You will be missed.




I will miss being there.  But I will be there in spirit.




TracerBullet42 said:


> And I'll change my sig.




Or, you could start blogging more...


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like Nathan Paoletta will not be able to make it, so there is now an open seat in *Our Last Best Hope*.


----------



## Bug42 (Jul 12, 2013)

I need to drop out of the 2nd game. (sorry Jenn and Buzz). I am still good for the morning game. 

Is it to late to sign up for the breakfast? If not put me down.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 12, 2013)

Son of a...

*sigh*... guess that puts the kibosh on my morning slot as well. 

On the plus side, I guess I don't have to drag myself out of bed early =\


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2013)

Bug42 said:


> I need to drop out of the 2nd game. (sorry Jenn and Buzz). I am still good for the morning game.
> 
> Is it to late to sign up for the breakfast? If not put me down.



Added to breakfast! Removed from InSpectres! *InSpectres* now has an open seat.



Nev the Deranged said:


> Son of a...
> 
> *sigh*... guess that puts the kibosh on my morning slot as well.
> 
> On the plus side, I guess I don't have to drag myself out of bed early =\



I've edited the schedule, Nev. Sorry, but glad you can sleep in. You're welcome to jump in one of the other morning games, though.


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Jul 13, 2013)

If you want to sleep in but come in before the afternoon session, you could always jump into our second round of Steamscapes in the morning. Those are each 2-hour scenarios, so I'm expecting to start the second one at about noon.


----------



## buzz (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm hitting the road. See you crazy kids in a few hours!


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks to Jason, Scott, Natalie, Russ, Chris and Bug for helping make this gameday great, and giving All Flesh Must Be Eaten a chance even though they never played it before.  You were an awesome group!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 14, 2013)

Amazing time as usual. Huge thanks to our hosts at Games Plus.

Thanks so much to my morning Feng Shui game--my rules prep was embarrassing, and you rock for putting up with it.

Buzz, that game was awesome. Very low expectations --just didn't seem like something I'd love--but I was blown away. Fan-freaking tastic.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 14, 2013)

Another gameday in the books!  What a great time!

Thanks so much to Trevalon Moonleirion for a fun romp through the crazy action that is Feng Shui.  I've wanted to play this game on several occasions, but you have always been running it in slots in which I have also been running games.  It did not disappoint this morning!  I have to wonder, however, what happened to the Southpaw creature?  He's probably still out there...and pissed!  I smell a sequel...

Additional thanks to Genevieve80 for the madness of InSpectres!  I laughed so hard that my throat is now hoarse, and I regret nothing.  Well...nothing except for taking that internship, I suppose.  The "confessional" mechanic is pretty darn brilliant.  I am certainly going to be picking up that book.  Too bad that Games Plus didn't have it in stock, or I'd have it right now.

All in all, a great time was had by me and my buddy Brett (PantoneWizard), who had never played a table-top RPG before.  He thoroughly enjoyed it and asked when the next one would be happening.

And as always, thanks to Curt, Games Plus, the staff, and to Buzz for organizing our silly mayhem.  Looking forward to doing it all in a few months!


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks to Buzz, Games Plus, and especially my players for a great first Gameday experience. I definitely hope to come back for more!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 14, 2013)

Missed you guys but managed to make a little noise further north. 

https://www.facebook.com/mark.cmg/media_set?set=a.10201558989159334.1073741864.1315595608&type=3


----------



## chitownroy (Jul 14, 2013)

Had a blast and Gameday 35 thank to everyone who helped make is happen. Throughly enjoyed testing Eric (Fairman Rogers) new setting, Steamscapes for Savage Worlds. We are definitely looking forward to picking up Steamscapes this week. 

[SIZE=+1]Morning Game 7: *Steamscapes: Automatic Murder* and * Steamscapes: Rivalry*[/SIZE]

First... An inventor's exhibition of a new  automaton becomes the scene of a foul and mysterious crime! A steampunk  murder mystery in the world of Steamscapes:North America.

Then... A Wells Fargo stagecoach has been robbed of its very sensitive  cargo, and it’s up to you to get it back! A steampunk adventure in the  world of Steamscapes:North America


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks to Vyvyan Basterd for running Deniable Asset and enabling me to be a kickass spy (though I never did get that mp3 player!!!) And Laurie and Josh for being awesome to play alongside, as always!

Thanks to all my InSpectres players for an amazing game- I would seriously enjoy the movie of your antics. In the sequel, the movie would start at another Denny's...

Thanks to Buzz for organizing and Games Plus for hosting! Another awesome Gameday!


----------



## buzz (Jul 14, 2013)

Another great Gameday!

We had a solid turnout of about 43 attendees who participated in two timeslots of six and seven events each, respectively. I saw a lot of familiar faces and quite a few new ones.

Photos I took are available on your photo-sharing site of choice:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.494722590598187.1073741827.121115257958924&type=3
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gameday/sets/72157634635432767/
https://plus.google.com/100990311348178195048/posts/Ed6nzaUQwLj

I want to thank all of our attendees for taking time out of their weekends to come play with us. I want to thank all of our volunteer GMs for all of their efforts in preparing games for us. And of course I want to thank Games Plus for being our host venue once again.

Extra-special thanks to everyone who played games with me: Willow, Tim, Tim, Jason, Matt, Natalie, and John. And double-extra thanks for Shari for bringing all of those frosted cupcakes! I think I ate like four of them!

Stay tuned for announcement of the date for Gameday 36, coming this Fall.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, as always, to Mark for organizing. I had a great time. And I agree that the cupcakes were delicious.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 16, 2013)

W0000, GameDay!

That was another one for the books, a grand time was had all day long! It's always a pleasure to see everybody again, even people I only saw in passing rather than played a game with. Breakfast was fun, even if I only made the tail end of it (but mine was not the last meal served, hah!)

Thanks to Kelly for an interesting spy adventure in the morning- -I'm still not real sure about the brainwipe thing, and the system does clunk a little, but it was still a lot of fun. Laurie always makes for a fun story, and Jenn was fantastically on the same page with both of us (their simultaneous dropping of Whatshisface the Mook was far too fantastic.)

Special thanks to my afternoon players, who made my first experience running MotW/Apo-Wo mechanics a great time. I didn't use the rules nearly as much as I should have (did I even injure anybody?!), but I did see how using them would work, and it definitely made for a fast-paced story, which was very cool. It wasn't half as cool as the random backstory created by everyone's History choices, though! To Laurie, Dylan, Widget, Mark, and Sarah, Thanks for making my first time running an Apo-Wo-based game so much fun. I'm definitely going to have to try this again at some point (and it'll be even better, promise!), and I hope to see many of you there!

And as always, Extra Special Thanks to buzz for administrating this madhouse, and to Games Plus for hosting us. Your efforts and generosity are most definitely appreciated!
And somebody (Jenn, maybe?) mentioned _Supernatural_ having been missing from the GameDay roster of late...that can and most certainly *will* be rectified! Winchester-style monster hunting will return next GameDay!

See Y'all Then!


----------



## Hishen (Jul 26, 2013)

buzz said:


> If you're ever in town again, be sure to look us up. You can follow our Facebook page if you want notifications of future Gameday dates.




can i have the link of your official page?


----------



## buzz (Jul 26, 2013)

Hishen said:


> can i have the link of your official page?




Here you go: https://www.facebook.com/chicagogameday


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hishen said:


> can i have the link of your official page?




Hishen, the Facebook page is at https://www.facebook.com/chicagogameday.  Maybe we'll see you at the next one!


----------



## Hishen (Jul 26, 2013)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Hishen, the Facebook page is at https://www.facebook.com/chicagogameday.  Maybe we'll see you at the next one!




hopefully yes i will try my best to be with you guys....


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 26, 2013)

buzz said:


> Here you go: https://www.facebook.com/chicagogameday




You win this round, Buzz.  +1 to um...something...for you.


----------

